# How can you make a lid?



## Shadow (Mar 30, 2014)

A lid that fruit flies cannot escape


----------



## Kooldude (Mar 30, 2014)

I used mesh from a craft store, probably a stocking would work as well


----------



## Digger (Mar 30, 2014)

make large air holes in a deli cup or food storage container. slip a section of stocking (pantyhose) over the lid. trim with scissors and seal cut end(s) with a staple or two. I have pix if you're curious. I've found nothing works better. also make a hole in the container side for dumping in ffs. plug the hole with small piece of foam.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 30, 2014)

Can I see the photo


----------



## Digger (Mar 30, 2014)

Shadow, here you go:

http://www.nounpix.com/mantids/condo-01.JPG

http://www.nounpix.com/mantids/condo-02.JPG

http://www.nounpix.com/mantids/condo-03.JPG


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 30, 2014)

Shadow, the search feature here will help answer all your questions, try it.


----------



## Falconerguy (Apr 10, 2014)

I cut a hole out and hot glue some mosquito net, stretched tight, over the hole!


----------



## Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

You can buy lids already made,or you could make your own.I use too many to make my own.I just happen to be making a bunch of ff cultures today so I took some quick pics for you.I use the same lids for my mantids.I wash and reuse them for ffs.


----------

